# Last Bikin BBQ/GTG: Feedback needed.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I’m considering having a GTG one last time before we are with child and I have no more time to do this. 
Wife is pregnant (due in early November) so I’m trying to make it easy on her. Oddly enough, she was the one that asked if I was going to have another one before the kid came along. I wasn’t, but she encouraged it, so I guess I am…

I may wind up asking people to bring items such as drinks, cups, chips, etc, etc this time. But, then again, it’s pretty easy for us to get it ourselves as long as people can donate to help us cover our costs (which has worked well for us in the past). 


I’m considering the dates below. I don’t expect anyone to know for sure, but a ballpark guess would be helpful (ie: is August more appealing than Sept?). Use the vote buttons up top. I’ll leave this up for a week or so and then try to finalize a date. 

8/21
9/4
9/18
10/2
*If you're open to more than one date, lmk here. I meant to enable multiple choice but forgot and can't edit the poll.

Where: Decatur, Al.


No matter what, it’s going to be hot as crap. If there’s not many people who are up for it, that’s fine. Just let me know.
If anyone else would rather take the reigns on this and host it at their place, that's fine too. Just figured we'd try to get something together again.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I've been considering having one here, but since I don't have a garage, weather would be a factor. I've got a 12x12 canopy, but it's just not the same :blush:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

How about the 2nd or 3rd week of December? That way I'll actually be there. LOL!!!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> How about the 2nd or 3rd week of December? That way I'll actually be there. LOL!!!


We'll have a mini-meet just for you


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yay!!!!


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

I voted 10/2, but any of those dates are probably ok for me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Doesn't make a lick of difference to me what date it is.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Erin, are you doing it on a Friday this time? These dates are all on a Friday.


Nevermind, I'm at work and was looking at last years calendar. I'm sooooo sleepy.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cobalt232 said:


> Erin, are you doing it on a Friday this time? These dates are all on a Friday.
> 
> 
> Nevermind, I'm at work and was looking at last years calendar. I'm sooooo sleepy.


LOL!
I was worried for a minute. 

Nope, all on Saturday.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

heck I might even drive out for this one.....looooooooong way lol


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> heck I might even drive out for this one.....looooooooong way lol


You'd be better off flying into Nashville and making the 1:45 minute drive down. Cheap airfare that way too. But I would encourage you to go if you can. You'd get the chance to meet some really great guys down there!!


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I voted 9/18 but really any date is good for me except 10/2. My 5 year anniversary is on 10/1 and I just don't see that going over well (even if I invited her to come with  ).


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> heck I might even drive out for this one.....looooooooong way lol





Boostedrex said:


> You'd be better off flying into Nashville and making the 1:45 minute drive down. Cheap airfare that way too. But I would encourage you to go if you can. You'd get the chance to meet some really great guys down there!!


Come on down (both of you ).

Zach may be right… it may be cheaper to fly to Nashville. If you fly to Huntsville, Al, that’s only 30 minutes from me. Or B’ham is only an hour from me. Heck, you could almost fly here and back in one day if you really wanted. Dudes drive 5 hours here and back on the same day (Ben, lol). 
Matter of fact, if you choose to fly into Huntsville, I can probably pick you up and drop you back off if you wanted to make it a one-day thing or I can ask one of the local guys to drop you off. Just something to consider.



pionkej said:


> I voted 9/18 but really any date is good for me except 10/2. My 5 year anniversary is on 10/1 and I just don't see that going over well (even if I invited her to come with  ).


Bring it! 

I’m thinking closer to mid-Sept is better for most of us. My b’day is 9/22, so my wife may have plans for me early. Of course, I’d rather pick up a McD’s double quarter pounder w/cheese and watch a movie at home than go out. I’m a home-body.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hopefully, by the time this GTG comes around, I’ll have my open baffle project completed and ready for everyone to demo. 


Teaser picture (this is part of the testing phase; not the final design):


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

well that's right around the end of my work season, so I would make it into a 2 week vacation, stop to see my dad in Texas, and a friend I have in Helena Al..so I would spend the time driving. I've crossed this country probably 10 times by car and it's no big deal for me to drive 12-15 hours a day..heck that trip to Hayward was 10.5 hours each way and I went there and back.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Dudes drive 5 hours here and back on the same day (Ben, lol).
> .


And that's not safe. Let's all get him drunk at the next one so he has no choice but to stay the night...it will be for his own safety:laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree. Not safe, but he does it.

I remember back in my riding days, we'd go to Louisville, ride all night, and come back home at 6am (4.5 hour drive). Ahhh... to be young.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I used to be able to go constantly for 40 hours straight. Now I'm lucky to make it 16.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I used to be able to go constantly for 40 hours straight. Now I'm lucky to make it 16.


Wow! Ive never been able to go any longer than 2 minutes tops, even with thinking about baseball!


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

October


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

Anything before late Sept might be a bit too hot in the daytime


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

for sure. heck, it's hot up through October most of the time.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/83196-georgia-g2g-july-10-a.html


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Depending on how far apart they are I might skip this one and just do the GA g2g.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

honestly, if the turnout is decent at Mark's I may not even bother doing one.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If we all end up at Marks there won't be a need for you to have one


----------

